# تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية



## girl_in_jesus (22 يناير 2006)

يالا نبتدى بالحروف الابجدية واللى هى عبارة عن (ابجد هوز حطى كلمن سعفص قرشت) 

أ א والنطق اليف 
ب ב بيت 
ج ג جيمل
د ד داليت
ه ה هاه
و ו فاف
ز ז زاين
ح ח حيت
ط ט طيت
ي י يود
ك כ كاف
ل ל لاميد
م מ ميم 
ن נ نون
س ס سامخ
ع ע عاين
ف פ فية
ص צ تسادى
ق ק قوف
ر ר ريش
س-ش ש شين -سين
ت ת تاف
وهناك 5 احرف يتغير شكلهم عند الوقوع فى اخر الكلمة (ك - م - ص - ن - ف)
ك ך
م ם
ص ץ
ن ן
ف ף 
وياب تكونوا استفتدوا ودة اول درس بعد كدة الارقام 
و اى حد متقن فيها اكثر ياريت يضيف لينا 
ودة لينك نطق الحروف
الحروف


:smil11:


----------



## Ya Shero (22 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يخليكي يا جيرل انا من زمان وانا نفسي اتعلم فرنساوي






لأ بجد، هو الدرس الخصوصي بكام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *


----------



## Maya (22 يناير 2006)

*أختي  girl in jesus

أشكرك أولاً على فكرتك الجميلة بفتح هذا الموضوع ، ولكن كنت أتمنى أن يكون عنوان موضوعك تعليم العبرية فقط لأن لغة  اليهود تأخذ دلالة معينة لدى البعض الذي يستخدم هذه العبارة لأسباب معينة  ، على كل حال بالنسبة لمشاركتك والدرس الأول فقد  كانت  للحروف المطبعية أو المطبوعة ،  فالأحرف التي شاركتنا بها هي أحرف مطبعية وكتابية والتي تستخدم في التلفزيون و الكمبيوتر والجرائد  والمجلات وغيرها ، وكان الكتابة صحيحة نسبياً  مع وجود أخطاء في بعض نواحي اللفظ وللأسف  لا يمكن الكتابة بالعربية للتعبير عن الأحرف وكيفية لفظها وإنما ينبغي الاستماع إليها والإصغاء لطريقة لفظها ...

بالنسبة للأحرف الخمسة : كاف - ميم - نون - فيه - تسادك 

فكما قلت فإن كتابتها تختلف عندما تقع فقط في نهاية الكلمة أما في بقية مواضع الكلمة فإنها تكتب كما الشكل الأساسي في الأبجدية ..

طبعاً عزيزتي  أنت لم تدخلي في وضع النقط وبقية الإشارات الصوتية لان ذلك يأتي في مرحلة لاحقة وعندها ستعرفين مثلاً  ما هو الفرق بين السين والشين أثناء الكتابة  .....*


----------



## Maya (22 يناير 2006)

*كما أوضحت سابقاً فإن الأحرف العبرية التي قدمتها الأخت في المشاركة الماضية هي الأحرف المطبوعة ولكن هناك نوع آخر من الأحرف في الأبجدية وهو الأحرف ( المكتوبة أو اليدوية )  والتي تستخدم أكثر للكتابة بخط اليد وللكتابة اليومية العادية بين عامة الناس ، فاللغة المطبوعة أو المطبعية هي رسمية  أكثر من اليدوية أو المكتوبة ولها استخدامات سبق ذكرها في مشاركتي الأولى  ....

في الصورة التالية توجد الأبجدية العبرية وهي مقسمة من اليسار :

1 - الأحرف المطبوعة أو المطبعية .
2 -  الأحرف اليدوية المكتوبة .
3 - طريقة لفظ الحرف .
4 -  الحرف الإنجليزي المرادف ( قد يوقع الحرف أو اللفظ الإنجليزي  في مشكلة أحياناً لأن بعض الأحرف تشترك فيها العبرية والعربية بينما لا نجدها في الإنجليزية لكن تلك ليست مشكلة كبيرة إذا كان لدينا فكرة مسبقة عن طريقة لفظ الحرف العبري لذلك لا بد من الاستماع صوتياً  ) ...

ملاحظة : النقاط على بعض الحروف هي بمثابة علامات ترقيم في العربية إلا أن عملها يختلف بعض الشيء ولكن مبدئياً يمكن الاكتفاء بمعلومات بسيطة وأولية عن هذه الموضوع  .

------------------

الأبجدية العبرية  :*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2006)

موضوع شيق يا جماعة, يا ريت يا مايا بتخلينا نصوص من الكتاب المقدس مع طريقة لفظها...


----------



## Maya (22 يناير 2006)

*أخي my rock ...

لقد حاولت لكن المنتدى لا يقبل الأحرف العبرية بطريقتها السليمة والنظامية مع التشكيل والحركات الصوتية ولأن من الضروري في النص الديني وضع الأحرف كما وردت تماماً ، لذلك أعتذر عن طلبك وإن كنت تريد  فسأرسل لك على البريد الخاص رابط يحوي الكثير من الآيات مكتوبة بالعبرية ومترجمة إلى الإنجليزية ومكتوب طريقة قراءتها ولفظها بأحرف لاتينية لتتمكن من قراءتها بسهولة  ...*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 يناير 2006)

مرسي يا مايا ع اهتمامك بالموضوع 
واشكرك ع اضافة الحروف البدوية لانى لا اتمكن من وجودها  واحب اضيف بعض الارقام 
الأرقام العبرية العشر الأوائل:
אחת = أحات = واحد
שתיים = شْتايِم = اثنين
שלוש = شَلوش= ثلاثة
ארבע = أربَع = أربعه
חמש = حَميش= خمسه ( الياء تلفظ كما نلفظ الياء بكلمة بيت العامية)
שש = شيش = سته ( الياء تلفظ كما نلفظ الياء بكلمة بيت العامية)
שבע = شيفاع = سبعه( الفاء تُلفظ V الإنجليزي)
שמונה = شْموني = ثمانية
תשע = تيشاع= تسعه
עשר = عيسير= عشره (الياء تلفظ كما نلفظ الياء بكلمة بيت العامية)
إخاد عسري=11 
شنايم عسري= 12
شلوش عسري=13 
ارباه عسري=14
خميش عسري=15 
شيش عسري =16
شيبع عسري=17 
شموني عسري=18
تيشع عسري=19 
عسريم=20
عسريم في اخاد=21 
عسريم في شنايم=22
عسريم في شلوش=23 
عسريم في ارباه(اغباه)=24
عسريم في خميش=25 
عسريم في شيش =26
عسريم في شيبع=27 
عسريم في شموني=28
عسريم في تيشع=29
بس فى تانى فى اللينك دة http://www.languageguide.org/im/num/he
:smil6:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 يناير 2006)

Ya Shero قال:
			
		

> *ربنا يخليكي يا جيرل انا من زمان وانا نفسي اتعلم فرنساوي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nunu0000:  دى عبري  سلامة نظرك يا شيرو


----------



## Messias (22 يناير 2006)

موضوع جميل 


لكن هل هذه العبريه الفصحى او اخرى

او ............. ارجو التوضيح لضعف معرفتى 

اللغه العربيه شبيه جدا باللغه العبريه تكاد تكون واحد

صح ؟


ده لاحظته فى فيلم الأم المسيح بينطق قرب نطق العربى مثلا الموت بيقول لاموت !


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 يناير 2006)

Messias قال:
			
		

> موضوع جميل
> لكن هل هذه العبريه الفصحى او اخرى
> او ............. ارجو التوضيح لضعف معرفتى
> اللغه العربيه شبيه جدا باللغه العبريه تكاد تكون واحد
> ...


اشكرك للمشاركة 
لو حضرتك تقصد فيلم الالام المسيح كان باللغة الارامية وليس اللغة العبرية 
ولان اللغات العربية والعبرية من اللغات السامية فيوجد تشابة كبير فى نطقها
و لا يوجد فيها لغة فصحة توجد حروف مطبوعة وحروف يدوية
ولا تختلف فى النطق  غير بالحركات الاتية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


:t39:


----------



## Maya (23 يناير 2006)

*مواقع عبرية*

*على الرابط التالي يمكنكم سماع اللفظ وطريقة قراءة الأرقام العبرية :

http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/Unit_Eight/Cardinal_Numbers/cardinal_numbers.html

ستجدون رمز إشارة صوتية قرب جدول الأرقام في الصفحة و بالضغط عليها يبدأ العدد صوتياً من الصفر و حتى العشرة ، ويمكن ملاحظة أن هناك طريقتين للفظ الأرقام باختلاف طفيف في نهاية لفظ الرقم   لكنكم متى زرتم الصفحة ستعرفون ما سبب الاختلاف ...

===================

موقع يمكنكم من إدخال أي اسم عبري بأحرف  إنجليزية  ليعطيكم المقابل بالأحرف العبرية السليمة ....

ملاحظة الموقع يعمل على الأسماء العبرية فقط وعند إدخال أي اسم ليس عبري يعطيك الأسماء القريبة منه أو التي تتشابه معه ببعض الأحرف لتختار الاسم المناسب ويعطيك طريقة كتابته باللغة العبرية  ....

جربوا الموقع المميز  My Hebrew Name

على الرابط : http://www.my-hebrew-name.com/*


----------



## Messias (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا على التوضيح و لكن ........


هل اللغه العربية مأخوذة من اللغه الأرامية ؟!


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 يناير 2006)

Maya قال:
			
		

> *على الرابط التالي يمكنكم سماع اللفظ وطريقة قراءة الأرقام العبرية :
> 
> http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/Unit_Eight/Cardinal_Numbers/cardinal_numbers.html
> 
> ...


مرسيي  جدا يا مايا ع تعبك :smil6:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 يناير 2006)

Messias قال:
			
		

> شكرا على التوضيح و لكن ........
> 
> 
> هل اللغه العربية مأخوذة من اللغه الأرامية ؟!



العفو 
اللغة الارامية من الغات السامية  ايضأ  
واللغات السامية بها الفاظ قريبة من بعض :t39:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يناير 2006)

*ميرسي يا girl_in_jesus  علي الموضوع القيم ده 

وميرسي يا مايا علي مشاركاتك الجميلة فيه 

بجد الموضوع افادني كتير

الرب يباركم *


----------



## Maya (23 يناير 2006)

*أخي mena_hot 

شكراً لمرورك وسعيدة لأن مشاركاتي في الموضوع قد أعجبتك وإن كان لك أي سؤال او معلومة تريد أن تعرفها عن العبرية فانا مستعدة لمساعدتك ،  وبالمناسبة أهديك هذين الموقعين  لتتعرف أكثر على العبرية   :

ملاحظة : الموقعان بالانجليزية لكنك لن تجد صعوبة بالتعامل معهما 

http://www.hebrew4christians.com

http://www.ivrit.org*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ميرسي يا girl_in_jesus  علي الموضوع القيم ده
> 
> وميرسي يا مايا علي مشاركاتك الجميلة فيه
> 
> ...


:smil6: اشكرك ع مرورك يا مينا 
واتمنى من اللة الكل يستفاد منة


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

Maya قال:
			
		

> *أخي my rock ...*
> 
> *لقد حاولت لكن المنتدى لا يقبل الأحرف العبرية بطريقتها السليمة والنظامية مع التشكيل والحركات الصوتية ولأن من الضروري في النص الديني وضع الأحرف كما وردت تماماً ، لذلك أعتذر عن طلبك وإن كنت تريد فسأرسل لك على البريد الخاص رابط يحوي الكثير من الآيات مكتوبة بالعبرية ومترجمة إلى الإنجليزية ومكتوب طريقة قراءتها ولفظها بأحرف لاتينية لتتمكن من قراءتها بسهولة ...*


 
يا ريت, تكوني  فضلتي علي ....


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا جيرل:t14: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 يناير 2006)

Ya Shero قال:
			
		

> *ربنا يباركك يا جيرل:t14: *


:smil6: ويبارك يا شيرو


----------



## girl_in_jesus (24 يناير 2006)

الضمائر بالعبرية:
אני = أني = أنا
אנחנו = أناحنو = نحن
אתה = أتى = أنتَ
אתם = أتِم = انتم أو أنتما
אתן = أتِن = انتن أو أنتما(للمؤنث)
הוא = هو = هو
היא = هي = هي
הם = هِم = هم أو هما
הן = هِن = هن (للمثنى والجمع)
:dntknw:


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*الضمائر العبرية*

*طبعاً الضمائر المكتوبة في مشاركة الأخت  girl_in_jesus  مكتوبة بطريقة الأحرف المبسط الممكنة كتابتها بسهولة ...

وللتوضيح فالضمير ( نحن ) ومقابله العبري ( أناحنوا ) وطريقة لفظها (أناخنو) بتحويل الحاء إلى خاء كأغلب الكلمات العبرية ،  وللتذكير فهذا الضمير يستخدم بشكل عام من قبل الأشخاص المسؤولين ورجال السياسة  أو وسائل الإعلام أو كصيغة تفخيمية للبعض أو لفرض الوجود والاحترام  ، في حين أن الضمير أنا = ( آني ) يستخدم في الحوار العادي اليومي بين الأصدقاء والرفاق والأقارب  وفي المنزل  ..

وأقدم لكم الطريقة السليمة لكتابة الضمائر : 







---------------

 يمكنكم الاستماع إلى طريقة لفظ الضمائر وتوضيح لها فيما يتعلق بالمؤنث والمذكر أو الجمع والاختلاف اللفظي لها : 

http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/Unit_Six/Personal_Pronouns/personal_pronouns.html

ملاحظة : ستجدون إشارة لرمز صوتي تحت الجدول الثاني وهو بلون رمادي يمكنكم الاستماع إلى اللفظ السليم للضمائر كما هو معروف ووفق لترتيب الجدول في أول الصفحة ...*


----------



## night-slayer (31 يناير 2006)

-طبعا تشكري يا مايا على الموضوع لاكن احنا شو خصنا باليهود نتعلم لغتهم!!! انا من ناحيتي بعرفها وبستعملها لاني من سكان اسرائيل بسس شو بدها تنفع غيرنا ...


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 فبراير 2006)

night-slayer قال:
			
		

> -طبعا تشكري يا مايا على الموضوع لاكن احنا شو خصنا باليهود نتعلم لغتهم!!! انا من ناحيتي بعرفها وبستعملها لاني من سكان اسرائيل بسس شو بدها تنفع غيرنا ...


نحن لا  نعطى هذة اللغة فى المنتدى للاتقان 
 ابسط مثل حاجة واحد  انة يساعدنا فى قرأة الكتاب المقدس 
وشكرأ


----------



## night-slayer (1 فبراير 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:
			
		

> نحن لا  نعطى هذة اللغة فى المنتدى للاتقان
> ابسط مثل حاجة واحد  انة يساعدنا فى قرأة الكتاب المقدس
> وشكرأ



انو كتاب مقدس الانجيل!!! ؟؟؟؟  الانجيل في منو بكل لغات العالم .


----------



## antoon refaat (3 فبراير 2006)

إيه يا عم روك ده احنا عندنا نوابغ وعلماء باللغات لالالا انتا لازم تعملهم منتدي لوحدهو ولا إيه رايك وكمان نخليهم هما اللي مسئولين عنه هههههههههههههه
إيه رايك


----------



## Maya (7 فبراير 2006)

*أختي girl_in_jesus

من جديد أقول لك موضوعك جميل وفكرته مميزة ، وبطرحك لهذا الموضوع ومساهمتي فيه نحن نسعى لتقديم صورة وفكرة عامة عن لغة جديدة على بقية الأعضاء،  وكما قلت أنت إن الهدف ليس إتقان اللغة لان هذا صعب في بعض مشاركات لكن الموضوع يشمل فكرة عامة ومعلومات لمن يهتم بهذا المجال ويحب أن يأخذ فكرة ويتعلم شيء جديد لمعلوماته العامة ، ومن لا يهتم ولا يعجبه هذا الموضوع فلا علاقة له به وليشارك في موضوع آخر يناسبه ويهمه  ...

أنا انتظر تتمة موضوعك الجميل وإضافاتك فيه ..*


----------



## Maya (15 أغسطس 2006)

*تعلم العبرية ..*




*نواصل درسنا في تعلم اللغة العبرية وهنا أعيد من جديد ليس الغرض هو  إتقان اللغة وإتقان فنونها وقواعدها ، بل الفكرة هي لمحة بسيطة عن اللغة العبرية كنوع من الثقافة العامة لمن يحب الإطلاع  أو حتى كمساعدة لمن يحتاج لقراءة الكتاب المقدس أو بعض آياته باللغة العبرية ومن الواجب أن يكون هناك إلمام ولو بسيط بالأحرف حتى يميز بين الكلمات على الأقل .​*



*طريقة كتابة الأحرف العبرية​*
*قد يجد الشخص  نفسه في صعوبة ومشكلة أمام هذه الأحرف الغريبة والجديدة  عليه بأشكالها الرمزية وقد تبدو معقدة للوهلة الأولى إلا أن الموضوع في غاية البساطة ....

إذا أردت أن تتعلم معي كيف تكتب الأحرف العبرية .... 

أحضر ورقة وقلم واستعد ......*




*هاهي الأحرف العبرية وطريقة كتابتها موضحة بالأسهم وفق للطريقة السليمة في الكتابة ، وكما تلاحظ هناك ترقيمات للأسهم ( 1 – 2 ..... ) وهي في الواقع الخطوات لكتابة الحرف ....

وللتوضيح أكثر هنا أريد أن أعطي مثال وأتمنى أن تمسك بالقلم وتستعد لتجريب الكتابة .....

لنأخذ مثلاً حرف آليف (ah-leph ) وطريقة كتابته :*

*الصورة الأولى توضح اتجاه الأسهم وخطوات كتابة الحرف : *





*الصورة الثانية هي صورة متحركة لتشرح الخطوات السابقة  لكتابة الحرف آليف : *





*وأعتقد الآن أن المثال وطريقة الكتابة لم يعد فيها أي مشكلة ويمكن تجريب بقية الأحرف والكتابة كما أوضحنا سابقاً .....

وبعد عدة محاولات ستجد أمام مجموعة أحرف عبرية سليمة ومميزة بخط يدك ، ويمكن بعد ذلك تجميع الاحرف لتكتب اسمك مثلاً أو أي شيء آخر .......*


----------



## Maya (15 أغسطس 2006)

*للتذكير أقدم هذه اللوحة وهي عبارة عن توضيح للأحرف العبرية اليدوية والمطبوعة وما يقابلها من الأحرف الإنجليزية .​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 أغسطس 2006)

*اختي الحبيبة*
*مشكورة لاجل تعليم لغة الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم*


----------



## Maya (17 أغسطس 2006)

*
هل تريد أن تتعلم العبرية بسهولة ؟

هل وجدت صعوبة في الشروح الموجودة في هذا الموضوع ؟

هل زرت المواقع الموجودة في الموضوع ووجدتها معقدة ؟

هل تبحث عن موقع يساعدك في تعلم العبرية ؟

إليك هذا الموقع المميز والملائم جداً لتعلم العبرية بكل سهولة :

http://www.akhlah.com​
وهو موقع بالأساس لتعليم الأطفال لكن بما أن هذا الموضوع موجه لمن لا يعرفون العبرية نهائياً ويحبون الإطلاع عليها سواء للتعلم واكتساب بعض المفردات والمعاني أو لمجرد ثقافة عامة لا أكثر ....

الموقع مزود برسوم جميلة بسيطة ومتنوعة ومعلومات مركزة ومميزة مع الحرص دائماً على الكتابة بالأحرف المطبعية والأحرف اليدوية ...

وهناك شرح مفصل لأحرف الأبجدية وطريقة لفظها ، وللأرقام والأشهر والأيام والألوان وفصول السنة ، ودروس عديدة متنوعة وجميلة ، وهناك أيضاً مواضيع عن شخصيات في العهد القديم ....

كل ذلك في طابع وقالب جميل بسيط يناسب الأولاد لكنه بنفس الوقت  مشجع للدارس والمطلع على اللغة ويساعده بالتعلق باللغة  ...

أتمنى ممن يهتم ويتابع هذا الموضوع بصدق أن يعطيني رأيه بما سيشاهده في هذا الموقع والذي وفر علي جهد كبير في مواضيع كنت ربما سأتحدث عنها ،  لأنه شامل ويحيط بأغلب  يمكن أن يتعلمه دارس على اللغة العبرية أو محب للإطلاع  ......

ملاحظة : الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكــــــــرا لتعبك مايا واسفه فعلا لتقصيرى فى تكملة الدروس العبريه*


----------



## Maya (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح يا أخت girl_in_jesus

لا مشكلة فأنا أعرف أنك تتعلمين اللغة العبرية أما أنا فإنها لغتي الأساسية ، وأعتقد أننا قدمنا بدايات لتعلم العبرية ، وإذا أحببت إضافة أي شيء جديد أو سؤال غير  موجود  في روابط المواقع التي وجدتها فسأجيبك بكل سرور .....

ما هو رأيك بما قدمته وإتمامي للموضوع ؟    ....*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 نوفمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *سلام المسيح يا أخت girl_in_jesus
> 
> لا مشكلة فأنا أعرف أنك تتعلمين اللغة العبرية أما أنا فإنها لغتي الأساسية ، وأعتقد أننا قدمنا بدايات لتعلم العبرية ، وإذا أحببت إضافة أي شيء جديد أو سؤال غير  موجود  في روابط المواقع التي وجدتها فسأجيبك بكل سرور .....
> 
> ما هو رأيك بما قدمته وإتمامي للموضوع ؟    ....*



:Love_Mailbox: تحياتى لكى لهذا الشرح الوافى وارجو منك ان لا تبخلى علينا بأضافة المزيد لاننى استفاد منه أيضا. 

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Bino (18 نوفمبر 2006)

انا زعلان منك يا مايا طالما عملتى منتدى زى ده قوليلى........


----------



## Maya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل تريد أن تعرف أن تكتب كل من أورشليم و إسرائيل باللغة العبرية وكيف تلفظ ؟

لا حظ الصورة الآتية وإذا كنت متابع للدروس من البداية حاول أن تكتب الكلمات  وتتدرب....*




*------------------​*
*و تكتب  أورشليم بشكلها المبسط والمستخدم حالياً في الحياة اليومية على الشكل :*


----------



## Maya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> *طالما عملتى منتدى زى ده قوليلى........*



*الموضوع ليس لي بالأساس  إنما أنا مشاركة فيه .......*

*-------------------------​*


> *تحياتى لكى لهذا الشرح الوافى وارجو منك ان لا تبخلى علينا بأضافة المزيد لاننى استفاد منه أيضا. *



*لا داعي للشكر أختي العزيزة فنحن دائماً نتساعد للوصول إلى المعلومة والفائدة ، ولكن لم تخبريني لماذا  تتعلمين العبرية ؟ وهل هناك مجال معين تهتمين به من اللغة العبرية ؟ هل هي مادة ضمن دراستك مثلاً أو هي مجرد محبة تعلم اللغات ؟ أو شيء آخر ....*


----------



## Maya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> *هل انت يهودية مسيحية ؟ יהודיה משיחיה ?*



*الإجابة على هذا السؤال لن تكون ذات فائدة  لك في أي شيء ......*




> *وسؤال آخر ما معنى كلمة ליאל ?*



*أنت أخذت كلمة ליאל  من الصور الرمزية الموجودة في المنتدى ، وهذه الكلمة هي ببساطة الاسم المؤنث  liel ،  والصور الرمزية هي مؤخوذة من أحد المواقع كما أخبرني المشرف العام وليس بعيداً ان تكون صاحبة الموقع أو المنتدى أو مصممة الصورة وضعت اسمها أسفل الصور ....*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> *لا داعي للشكر أختي العزيزة فنحن دائماً نتساعد للوصول إلى المعلومة والفائدة ، ولكن لم تخبريني لماذا  تتعلمين العبرية ؟ وهل هناك مجال معين تهتمين به من اللغة العبرية ؟ هل هي مادة ضمن دراستك مثلاً أو هي مجرد محبة تعلم اللغات ؟ أو شيء آخر ....*


[/QUOTE]
*
انا اتعلم العبريه لان فى مجال معين فى الشغل حابه انى اكون فيه ولذلك احب اهتم بنطق اللغه اكتر من كتباتها  وهى دراستى الاساسيه مش جزء من دراستى انا كل دراستى عن اللغه العبريه وتاريخ اليهود وما يتعلق بهم ولكن انا دراستى العبريه القديمه ((عبريه الكتاب المقدس)) ولكن نأخذ بعض الاشياء من العبريه الحديثه  ....*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لتعاونك لايت *


----------



## Maya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> *انا اتعلم العبريه لان فى مجال معين فى الشغل حابه انى اكون فيه ولذلك احب اهتم بنطق اللغه اكتر من كتباتها وهى دراستى الاساسيه مش جزء من دراستى انا كل دراستى عن اللغه العبريه وتاريخ اليهود وما يتعلق بهم ولكن انا دراستى العبريه القديمه ((عبريه الكتاب المقدس)) ولكن نأخذ بعض الاشياء من العبريه الحديثه  .... *



*أنا توقعت منذ البداية أن دراستك لها علاقة بالعبرية القديمة خاصة تركيزك على العلامات الصوتية منذ بداية الموضوع وأنت تعرفين أهمية العلامات الصوتية في اللغة القديمة ، و أعجبني فصلك بين العبريتين الحديثة  والقديمة ، وبالمناسبة أنا مهتمة باللغة القديمة والحضارة والتاريخ  وأمضيت سنوات عديدة في دراستها   ، وأيضاً نحن في كنيستنا نصلي بالعبرية وتلزمنا اللغة القديمة بدون شك .....

لدي سؤال أختي العزيزة هل درستي اللغة الآرامية أو لديك إطلاع عليها  ؟ خاصة وأنت تعرفين مدى الترابط الوثيق بين  الآرامية وبين العبرية ؟ هل درستي الحروف الآرامية أم أن دراستك اقتصرت على العبرية فقط  ؟ 

وبالمناسبة ما هو رأيك باللغة  المستخدمة في فيلم آلام المسيح " The Passion of The Christ "  وهل كنت تفهمين بعض الكلمات بسهولة  دون الترجمة الإنجليزية أو العربية أم تجدين صعوبة  ؟ بالنسبة لي لم أحتج للترجمة  طوال الفيلم  باستثناء كلمتين أو ثلاث كنت أشك أن هناك خطأ طفيف من جانب الممثلين في اللفظ  ..*


----------



## Maya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> *الكلمة ليست صحيحة
> לילה تعني الليل
> ליאל لا توجد بكل قاموس اللغة العبرية*



*أنا أعرف ماذا تعني ليل وليلة بالعبرية وأنا لم أقل أن  كلمة ליאל تعني الليل ، إنما قلت أنها اسم مؤنث وكثير من الأسماء العبرية وخاصة المؤنثة منها هي اشتقاقات  من كلمات أصلية ذات معنى ، وليس ضرورياً أن يكون الاشتقاق  ذا معنى حرفي ودقيق تعثر عليه في القاموس ،  وبدلاً من البحث في قواميس اللغة يمكنك البحث عبر Google لتتأكد أن هناك من يحملن اسم liel  ومنهن مغنية إسرائيلية  شابة معروفة اسمها  ליאל קולט  ....*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> لدي سؤال أختي العزيزة هل درستي اللغة الآرامية أو لديك إطلاع عليها  ؟ خاصة وأنت تعرفين مدى الترابط الوثيق بين  الآرامية وبين العبرية ؟ هل درستي الحروف الآرامية أم أن دراستك اقتصرت على العبرية فقط  ؟



الحقيقه انى حتى الان لم اطلع على الأراميه بالرغم معرفتى علاقة اللغتين ببعض ..
ولا اعلم حتى الحروف الاراميه وان كان لديكى لينك  لهذه الحروف اكون شاكره..



> وبالمناسبة ما هو رأيك باللغة  المستخدمة في فيلم آلام المسيح " The Passion of The Christ "  وهل كنت تفهمين بعض الكلمات بسهولة  دون الترجمة الإنجليزية أو العربية أم تجدين صعوبة  ؟ بالنسبة لي لم أحتج للترجمة  طوال الفيلم  باستثناء كلمتين أو ثلاث كنت أشك أن هناك خطأ طفيف من جانب الممثلين في اللفظ



بما انى لا اعلم شيئ عن الاراميه فبتالى كنت احتاج ترجمه له سواء انجليزيه او عربيه بالرغم من ان هناك بعض الكلمات قريبه للعربيه ايضا..
وياريت اعرف منكى يا اختى العزيزه ما هى طائفتك ؟؟


----------



## Maya (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> *ولا اعلم حتى الحروف الاراميه وان كان لديكى لينك لهذه الحروف اكون شاكره..*



*أختي العزيزة  ........

في البداية أريد أن أقدم لك هذا الموقع عن اللغة العبرية القديمة :*

*http://www.ancient-hebrew.org/index.html​*
*وبالنسبة للغة الآرامية وعلاقتها بالعبرية والأبجدية والحروف  وغير ذلك ....
 أيضاً سأهديك هذا الرابط الذي يحوي معلومات كثيرة ستفيدك دون شك  ، إضافة إلى أن الأحرف مكتوبة  ومجمعة على شكل صورة يمكنك  الاحتفاظ بها بسهولة لديك  والعودة إليها متى أردت :*







*(معذرة يبدو أن هناك تشفير  لكلمة ضمن إعدادات المنتدى حالت دون تفعيل الرابط السابق فقد ظهرت كلمة  على شكل ****  لذلك أتمنى منك ان تكتبي عنوان الموقع السابق  كتابة  وتزوريه )*

*وهذا رابط آخر عن اللغة الآرامية :*

* http://www.omniglot.com/writing/aramaic.htm​*
*فأتمنى أن تزوري تلك المواقع وتتصفحي  ما تحويه من معلومات بهدوء وتعطيني رأيك بها .....*

*----------------------------​*


> *بما انى لا اعلم شيئ عن الاراميه فبتالى كنت احتاج ترجمه له سواء انجليزيه او عربيه بالرغم من ان هناك بعض الكلمات قريبه للعربيه ايضا..*



*أمر طبيعي أن تجدي بعض الكلمات  العربية مشابهة للغة الآرامية المستخدمة في الفيلم   وكثيرون لاحظوا أن فيلم آلام المسيح تتخلله كلمات ظنوا أنها عربية لكنها بالتأكيد هي آرامية الأصل واللغة العربية هي أيضاً  كما هو معروف مشتقة ومأخوذة من الآرامية ومن هنا يأتي سبب التشابه ، لكن العلاقة بين العبرية والآرامية هي أقوى من علاقة العربية بالآرامية وهذا واضح من خلال اللفظ والكلمات  المشتركة لحد اليوم  ....

وكنت أتوقع أنه بما أنك تدرسين العبرية القديمة أن تكون بعض الكلمات في فيلم آلام المسيح  مفهومة بعض الشيء بالنسبة لك ولن تحتاجي لترجمة ، أما أنا فكنت أفهم معظم الكلمات  خاصة أن الفيلم مسيحي  والكلمات تدور ضمن الإطار  الديني فكان الأمر سهلاً بالنسبة لي ولم أحتج للترجمة باستثناء اللغة اللاتينية التي كان يتحدث بها الرومان والتي لم أكن أفهم منها سوى كلمات معدودة  فأنا للأسف لم أدرس اللاتينية  بعد ،  وليس لدي إطلاع كافي عليها  وإن كنت أتجه لذلك فأنا أتعلم حالياً اللغة الإيطالية Italiano   وأحاول إتقانها  وهي أقرب لغة إلى اللاتينية كما تعرفين ، و أريد من خلالها  أن أقترب أكثر من اللغة اللاتينية وأتعلمها يوماً ما ....*



> *وياريت اعرف منكى يا اختى العزيزه ما هى طائفتك ؟؟*



*معذرة أختي العزيزة فهذا الموضوع هو للغة وتعلمها  وليس للانتماءات الكنسية وغيرها ، ونحن هنا أخوة وأخوات في المسيح أياً كانت انتماءاتنا الكنسية أو العرقية فلا يجب أن نحد أنفسنا في قالب ضيق متعلق  بالانتماءات والكنائس والطوائف ونظهر أنفسنا أننا جسد متفكك كل في كنيسته و طائفته بل علينا أن نتذكر أننا جسد مسيحي واحد كما أرادنا الرب   ...*


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة انا اتعقدت بجد لما قريت الموضوع دة

انا فهمت يونانى اسهل و اسرع من كدة بكتير لكن العبرية صعبة اوى ياريت تحاولوا تبسطوا شوية

و مايا عايز اعرف منك حاجة

كلمة ايلوهيم هل هى جمع؟ياريت شرح تفصيلى لها معلش هتعبك و شكرا مقدما


----------



## كعب الأحبار (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*مُحمد واليهودية*

أحببت أن أقتبس عنوان جورجي كنعان لكتابه عشان بحبه 
دي اول مشاركه يا جماعه ليه في المنتدى 
وانا سعيد معاكم لاني حاسس ان روح المحبة تملأ قلوب الجميع 
عندي طلب محتاجله ضروري 
هل فيه كتب بتتكلم عن البشارات الخاصة بنبي اخر الزمان 
بمعنى فيه بشارات في العهد القديم تشير الى اتيان نبي اخر الزمان 
انا عاوز تأويلات علماء اليهود ليها 
بس بالعربي الاقيها فين لاني محتاجها ضروري 
انا عندي تأويلات علماء المسيحية ، وعلماء الإسلام 
بس اللي محتاجه ضروري كلام علماء اليهود 
يا رب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم ، ومتزهقوش مني 
                                      كعب الأحبار


----------



## Maya (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> *كلمة ايلوهيم هل هى جمع؟ياريت شرح تفصيلى لها معلش هتعبك و شكرا مقدما*



*سلام المسيح يا أخ  F a d i e .....

أولاً لا يوجد أي تعب فنحن جميعاً نتساعد في طريق إيماننا بالرب يسوع ....

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن كلمة إيلوهيم وهي من أسماء الرب ...

طبعاً كلمة إيلوهيم أو كما تكتب بالعبرية :




هي كلمة عبرية بصيغة الجمع وفي اللغة العبرية علامة الجمع هي ( ي ، م ) في آخر الكلمة على سبيل المثال :

اليهود :  يهوديم  

في الواقع نحن نعتمد على  هذه النقطة عند حوارات الأديان ( المسيحية – اليهودية)عندما نتحدث ونريد أن نثبت أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو يهوه إيلوهيم القدير  ..

فاستخدام كلمة بصيغة الجمع كأحد أسماء الرب  تطرح عدة تساؤلات ...

فمن المعروف أنه في عهد التوراة لم يكن معروفاً  استخدام أسلوب  " صيغة الجمع "  كدليل على الاحترام والتعظيم   ولم يكن هناك في قواعد العبرية أن تستخدم كلمة بصيغة الجمع لتعظيم أو تفخيم وإبداء الاحترام والطاعة لشخص ما ...

في اللغة  العربية مثلاً يقال : سيادتكم ، وحضرتكم ، وجلالتكم ..  لشخص واحد بغاية احترامه وتقديره وتعظيمه  ..

أما في اللغة العبرية القديمة  فلم يكن هذا الأسلوب مستخدماً أبداً وهذا مثبت تاريخياً ولغوياً ..

فلماذا تم استخدام كلمة إيلوهيم وهي كلمة بصيغة الجمع كإسم للرب ؟




 الجواب واضح هذه هي أولى الدلائل والإشارات  أن الرب هو ثالوث أقدس متحد الآب والابن والروح القدس ....*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> *معذرة أختي العزيزة فهذا الموضوع هو للغة وتعلمها  وليس للانتماءات الكنسية وغيرها ، ونحن هنا أخوة وأخوات في المسيح أياً كانت انتماءاتنا الكنسية أو العرقية فلا يجب أن نحد أنفسنا في قالب ضيق متعلق  بالانتماءات والكنائس والطوائف ونظهر أنفسنا أننا جسد متفكك كل في كنيسته و طائفته بل علينا أن نتذكر أننا جسد مسيحي واحد كما أرادنا الرب   ...*


[/QUOTE]

*اولا شكرا لتعاونك معى عزيزتى مايا..
ثانيا بالنسبه الى سؤالى على طائفتك وانا لا اقصد بيه التطرف الى اى شيئ اخر غير اللغه كان لمجرد ايضاح لبلو لايت  بمعنى اصح انكى بطائفه معينه فيفهم انكى مسيحيه ولكن لغتك العبريه واتمنى ننهى هذا النقاش كما قولتى بدون مناقشات حاده و لنذهب فقط للغه العبريه التى هى محور الموضوع  *


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اوى مايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و جيرل طبعا ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الرائع

لايت بلو هدى نفسك شوية


----------



## Maya (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> *ثانيا بالنسبه الى سؤالى على طائفتك وانا لا اقصد بيه التطرف الى اى شيئ اخر غير اللغه كان لمجرد ايضاح لبلو لايت بمعنى اصح انكى بطائفه معينه فيفهم انكى مسيحيه ولكن لغتك العبريه واتمنى ننهى هذا النقاش كما قولتى بدون مناقشات حاده و لنذهب فقط للغه العبريه التى هى محور الموضوع ...*


 
*أختي الحبيبة girl_in_jesus*

*صدقيني أنا لم اقصد أن تسييء فهمي أبداً وصدقيني أنا لا أتهرب من أي سؤال لكِ فأنت أخت عزيزة و يسعدني بكل سرور أن أجيب على جميع أسئلتك ، ولكني لاحترامي لوحدة الجسد المسيحي ولرفضي الحديث عن الطوائف والكنائس المختلفة أولاً و ثانياً لاحترامي للموضوع الأساسي وهو عن اللغة العبرية فقط لم أرد تشتيت الموضوع بما أنه لك ومن حقك أن تكون جميع المشاركات جميعها تدور حول نفس الموضوع ، وبالنسبة لذلك الشخص أنا لا أريد ولا يهمني أن أرد عليه بأي شيء فالمعلومات الشخصية والخاصة لا يحق له أن يسأل عنها  وإذا لاحظت طلبت من المشرف حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن هذا الموضوع بما فيها مشاركة لي حفاظاً على موضوعك مرتباً ومفيداً لجميع المهتمين ..*


*وناحية أخرى أنت تعرفين أن الموضوع هنا مفتوح للجميع وكل شخص يمكن أن يقرأه وبصراحة لا أحب أن أقول معلومات شخصية عني هكذا أمام الجميع وأنت تعرفين قوانين المنتدى وما أوصى به الأخ My Rock حول المعلومات الشخصية في المنتدى ، ولكن إن أحببت أي سؤل يمكن أن أجيبك عليك على الرسائل الخاصة ..*

*شكراً لك وكما قلت فلنهتم باللغة فقط وأتمنى لك التقدم والنجاح في دراستك ....*


----------



## Maya (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> *شكرا اوى مايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *



*الأخ العزيز  F a d i e

لا داعي للشكر فكما قلت لك نحن نتساعد على طريق إيماننا بالمسيح يسوع ..

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك بشكل جيد و إن كان هناك أي نقطة  غير واضحة أتمنى ألا تتردد وأن تخبرني بها وإن وجدت سؤال آخر سأكون سعيدة بالإجابة عليه ..*



> *على فكرة انا اتعقدت بجد لما قريت الموضوع دة
> انا فهمت يونانى اسهل و اسرع من كدة بكتير لكن العبرية صعبة اوى ياريت تحاولوا تبسطوا شوية*



*لقد قلت منذ  البداية وحسب الغرض الأساسي  من الموضوع أنه إعطاء فكرة على اللغة العبرية وبدايات فيها  وليس إتقان اللغة ، وأهم تلك البدايات هي "  الأحرف العبرية " وكيف تستطيع أن تميز بينها و كيف نقرأها لتتمكن بعد ذلك من التمييز بين الكلمات العبرية المختلفة  ، وقد وضعت قائمة بالأحرف العبرية وكيف تلفظ عبر صفحات الموضوع وحتى كيف تكتب ، فأتمنى أن تتدرب عليها وعلى قراءاتها إن أحببت ، أما بالنسبة لإتقان اللغة فهو أمر ربما سيطول خاصة أن العبرية لن تفيدك  الحياة اليومية إنما مختصة مجال خدمتك المسيحية   ، ولكن هناك قواميس للغة العبرية ستساعدك إن أحببت أن تتقن العبرية يوماً ما ، وهناك قواميس يمكن أن تباع على أقراص CD  أو تنزل من شبكة الانترنيت وتكون ( عبري – عربي ) وهناك ( عبري  - إنجليزي ) إضافة إلى قواميس الترجمة المباشرة عبر الانترنيت  ....

وأتوقع أيضاً  أنك قرأت مشاركة لي منذ فترة تحدثت فيها عن الفرق بين العبرية الحديثة المبسطة وعن العبرية القديمة ...

وبالمناسبة أحببت ان أهديك هذه العبارة الرائعة متكوبة بالعبرية وهي " يسوع هو المسيح " :




*


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ميييييييييييييرسى خالص يا مايا بجد انا فرحان بالصورة اوى و هحطها فى التوقيع ناو

لايت بلو هدى نفسك يا اخى احنا كلنا اخوة بلاش يكون فيه بينا خصام او زعل

لا تعطوا ابليس ان يدخل بينا ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*معلش يا جماعه سورى يا مايا سورى يا بلوو انا هطلب من كوبتك يحذف المشاركات الخارجه  وارجو عدم الدخول لهذا النقاش مره ثانيه و ان الموضوع دخل فى انك فلسطينى وانها اسرائيليه
وده خارج عن الموضوع نهائيأ
رجاء محبه نكتفى باللغه العبريه فقطط*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*برجاء عدم شخصنه الحوار*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا بلووو  شكرا لاستجابتك  وانا فعلا بتستفاد منك

ياريت لو تقدر تجيبهم بالتشكيل بقي(( اللى جى اقصد  )) علشان  اكتبهم للحفظ*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*مررررررررررسيي  ليك يا بلووو منتظره المزيد*


----------



## مونيا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه.....
יפה מאד 
המקצוע מענין....       
כל הכבוד......

الموضوع حقا جميل جيرل ان جيسس

انا حاليا اتعلم الفرنسيه على فكره ورح اعلمكو اياها قريبا 

تحياتي


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا واحب اقولكم اني بتكلم اللغه السريانيه الي هي كمان مشتقه من اللغه الاراميه وعلى فكرة لفظ اللغه العبريه قريب جدا من لغتنا احنا بنلفظ الحروف زيكم وكمان الارقام 
ربنا يبارككم كلكم وميرسي على الموضع القيم دا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*مونيا كمان تعرف عبرى هايل جدا  فيدونا بقي

وكويس يا فاديه اتعلمى عبرى كمان مدام هى نفس النطق *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز ورائع شكرا على المجهور الجميل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*تعلم العبريــــه بالصوت والصوره*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*אדון

תודה

بجد حاجة رااااااااااااااااائعة جدآ جدآ جدآ 

أشكركم من كل قلبى *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*בבקשה
نورتى الموضوع بس انا جفيرت مش ادون :smil12: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*:new2: :new2: :new2: 

معلش أحنا لسة أولى حضانة :t33: ​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا معاكى فى حضانه برضو  *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*لااااالااااااا

أنا لسة النطق صعب خالص فى بعض الكلمات .. و بعضها زى اللى بنقلها فى مصر ...*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*عمتا العبريه نطقها مش سهل  بس واحده واحده  وانا برضو لسه مش كويسه فى اللغه اوى كده  انا برضو ساعات مبعرفش انطقها كويس *


----------



## محبه (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اعوذبالله اللغه العبريه !!!!


بس انا رح اتعلمها تدرووون ليه علشان اسبهم

ويفهمو علي

والا اقووول لا لا لا اسبهم بالعربيه احسن علشان اسبهم وهم مايدرووون عن السالفه

هههههههههههههههه

امزح الحين لا تزعلون لان ادري انتو ربعهم 

اخوانهم في الرضاعه


----------



## Bino (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخوتى فى المسيح الرب ....ليكثر لكم النعمه و السلام من الله أبينا و ابنه يسوع المسيح الكلمه و لتطوقكم نعمة الروح القدس من الآن و الى الابد...*
*هل اللغه العبريه تتوقف عند مجرد الاحرف و الضمائر و الأرقام ؟*
*لقد استذكرت هذه جميعها و اتشوق للمزيد*
*أرجو شرح ادوات العريف و التنكير , و بعض الازمنه البسيطه , مع بعض الكلمات كحصيله لغويه...*
*و أقترح ان يكون الشرح بآيات من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه*
*الرب يبارككم و يقوى خدمتكم*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*حاضر يا أبانوب هنحاول ننزل اكبر قدر من القواعد والخير والبركه فى مايا هتساعدنا



1-تقرأ العبرية وتكتب كالعربية من اليمين الي اليسار.

2 - تكتب الحروف العبرية منفصلة بعضها عن بعض.

3 - تتكون الابجدية العبرية من 22 حرف بأعتبار ان حرفي الشين والسين حرف واحد.

4 - ترتيب حروف الأبجدية العبريةعلى النحو التالي :

أبجد - هوز - حطي - كلمن - سعفص - قرشت

א ב ג ד ה ו ז ח ט י כ ל מ נ ס ע פ צ ק ר ש ת

5 - لا اعراب في اللغة العبرية فأواخر الكلمات ساكنة.

6 - هناك خمسة احرف تتغير طريقة كتابتها اذا جاءت في اخر الكلمة وهذه الأحرف:

כ מ צ נ פ فتصبح ך ם ץ ן ף 

ك م ص ن ف ك م ص ن ف

7 - تقسم الحروف الأبجدية العبرية تقسيم يلائم طبيعة النطق بها وهي كتالي:

( أ ) حلقية: א ה ח ע 

ا هـ ح ع 

( ب) شفوية: ב ו מ פ

ب و م ف

( ج) حنكية: ג י כ ק

ج ي ك ق

( د) لسانية : ד ט ל נ ת

د ط ل ن ت

( هـ)صفيرية: ז ס שׁ שׂ צ ר

ز س"سامخ" ش س ص ر

8 - نتيجة للهجرات المتواصلة منذ الأحتلال الاسرائيلي لفلسطين والتكوين الاجتماعي المختلط ما بين قادمين من دول الشرق واخرين من دول الغرب فإنه يصعب على اليهود الغربيون نطق بعض الحروف غير المتداولة في اللغات الأوربية وبخاصة الحروف الحلقية فينطقون العين همزة، الحاء خاء، الراء غين، الطاء تاء و القاف كاف. وكذالك فان حرف الصاد ( صادي) ينطقونه ( تسادي ) تماشيا مع نطق الحرف الألماني TSE

وهذا هو المنتشر في يومنا هذا.

9 - لكل حرف في اللغة العبرية قيمة عددية وهي:

أ ب ج د هـ و ز ح ط ي ك ل م ن س ع ف ص ق ر ش ت

א ב ג ד ה ו ז ח ט י כ ל מ נ ס ע פ צ ק ר ש ת 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100 200 300 400 

وترجع اهمية ذلك الى ان اللغة العبرية لا تستعمل ارقام خاصة بها مثل العربية او الأنجليزية وبالتالي فإنها تستخدم الأبجدية للتعبير عن الأرقام بعد وضع شرطة فوق الحرف للدلالة على انه رقم وليس حرف مثال على ذلك: ב" 2 כ"20 الخ.
ملاحظة تأتي ( " ) قبل الحرف الأخير 

فنلاحظ انه من حرف א الى حرف י للأحاد من 1 الى 10 .

ومن כ الى צ للعشرات من 20 الى 90 .

ومن ק الى ת للمئات من 100 الى 400 .

وما بينها يستخدم بصورة تنازلية من 10 الى 99 ( الأكبر + " + الأصغر) مثال: 

الرقم 11 يكتب هكذا 10+ 1 י " א والرقم 56 يكتب هكذا נ" ו . 

اما الارقام من 100 الى 999 ( الأكبر+ الذي يليه من حيث الكبر + " + الأصغر)

مثال 568 فيكتب هكذا תקס"ח والرقم 145 يكتب هكذا קמ"ה .

ملاحظة: لقد قل استخدام هذه الأبجدية في لغة الأعلام والصحف ويستبدلونها بأرقام انجليزية*​


----------



## Marli kamel (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ديه حاجة جميلة جداً
ربنا يبارككِ
و يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*marli kamel 
ثانكس يا جميل منوره المنتدى*


----------



## Marli kamel (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً ليكى
انتى اللى جميلة
الموضوع بتاعك فعلا ً رائع
ربنا يبارككِ


----------



## Michael (26 ديسمبر 2006)

محدش يا بلو يعتذر على انو ساعد حد مش كدة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليه يا بلو بتعتذر !!!!!!!!!!
على العموم شكرا لتعبك معانا*​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

تعلم العبرية بالصوت والصورة

http://www.hebrewonline.com/

موقع لتعليم نطق الكلمات العبرية + ترجمة الكلمة للانجليزية

http://www.learn-hebrew.co.il/

1. اختار مثلا Hebrew - English
2. تختار فئة
3. تكبس على المربع الذي داخله الكلمة لتسمع النطق الصحيح

Jewish - Hebrew Learning Sites
http://www.jr.co.il/hotsites/j-hebrew.htm

قاموس عربي-عبري 
http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/

قواميس عبري-عربي - يحتوي على قواميس مصنفة حسب الفئة
http://www.qawamis.up.co.il/


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشاركاتك منوره الموضوع يا بلو 
اتمنى متبخلش علينا تانى بمشاركاتك*​


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

يثبت .


----------



## HADAF (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة كتير عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 مارس 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

موضوع أكثر من رائع ..

شكراً جيرل على إهتمامك و تعبك لتوصيل كلمة الله إلى كل من يريدها بلغتها الاصلية بالرغم من ان كلام الله هو هو بأى لغة .. ثابت وفعال .. 

و من الملاحظ بالفعل فى الآونة الأخيرة إهتمام الشعب المسيحى بمعرفة اللغة الاصلية التى كُتب بها الكتاب المقدس كله .. سواء العبرية أو اليونانية .. و حالياً أقوم بدراسة اللغة اليونانية و أتمنى أن أتقنها تماماً و قمت بكتابة موضوع لنتعلمها سوياً معاً و هو فى نفس هذا القسم 

و شكراً أيضاً الاخت العزيزة مايا على مشاركاتها البناءه و المفيدة .. فتحية وتقدير لك ..

ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 مارس 2007)

*مرسيي لتعليقك الجميل ده يا طارق 
وفعلا فكره تعليم اليونانيه دى جميله اوى اتمنى تستمر فيها
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## rock_heart (19 مارس 2007)

_اه بجد ده موضوع شيق جدا بالنسبه لى لانى بحب اعرف كل حاجه عن اليهوديه سواء اللغه او الطقوس والعادات اليهوديه_


----------



## Maya (26 مارس 2007)

*لنصلي بالعبرية*

*في أجمل الدروس في هذا الموضوع المخصص لتعلم العبرية  نتعلم اليوم في هذه المشاركة كيف نصلي بالعبرية  الصلاة الربانية " The Lord’s Prayer "  ( תפילת האדון ) والمعروفة بصلاة " أبانا الذي في السّموات "   (אבינו שבשמים ) .....

وسأبدأ أولاً  بالكتابة العبرية للصلاة الربانية وبعد ذلك طريقة اللفظ العبرية مكتوبة بأحرف لاتينية ( مقسمة بشكل واضح متوافق مع تقسيم مقاطع النص العبري في المشاركة  ) ،  وكذلك سأدعم الموضوع بملف صوتي للصلاة كاملة ،  ومن ثم وعلى التدريج سنأخذ  كل مقطع  بمقطعه لدراسته صوتياً وفهم معناه  ........*

*--------------------------------------​*
*" אבינו שבשמים "​*
*- Avinu shebashamayim - ​*






*--------------------------------------------​*
*طريقة اللفظ العبرية للصلاة  :*


*Avinu she-ba-shamayim, yitkadesh shimkha.

Tavo malkhutekha ye'aseh r'tzonekha 
ba'aretz ka'asher na'asah vashamayim. 

Ten-lanu haiyom lechem chukeinu.

u'selach-lanu et-ashmateinu ka'asher
 solechim anachnu la'asher ashmu lanu. 

Ve'al-tevieinu lidei massah,
 ki im-hatsileinu min-hara

Ki lekha ha-mamlakha vehagevurah
 veha-tiferet l'olemei olamim.

Amen. ​*
*===========================​*
*بعد أخذ فكرة عن كتابة ولفظ  الصلاة بالعبرية يمكنك الاستماع إليها كاملة عبر الرابط التالي للاستماع المباشر : *

*The Lord’s Prayer in Hebrew ​*


----------



## Maya (26 مارس 2007)

*شرح  " The Lord's Prayer "*

*سندرس مقاطع صلاتنا بالتفصيل لمزيد من الإطلاع على معاني الكلمات العبرية  فيها وطريقة لفظها وللتذكير نحن نتحدث عن الصلاة الربانية (The Lord's Prayer )  الموجودة في إنجيل ( متى  6 : 9 – 13 ) ، وطريقة الشرح التي سأعتمدها  هي كالتالي سأقوم بكتابة كل مقطع بالنص العبري أولاً وكما نعرف فالعبرية تقرأ من اليمين إلى اليسار مثل العربية ، و يمكن لمن تابع الدروس من البداية وتدرب على الأحرف العبرية وقادر على التمييز بينها  أن يبدأ بتهجئة  الكلمات و يطابقها مع طريقة لفظ الكلمات الموجودة تحت النص العبري وطريقة اللفظ مكتوبة بأحرف لاتينية وقراءتها من اليسار إلى اليمين ، أما النص الثالث فهو بلون أغمق وهو الترجمة الإنجليزية السليمة والرسمية لكل مقطع من الصلاة ...

وأسفل كل مقطع هناك شرح وتفصيل أكثر خاصة فيما يتعلق بتقطع الكلمات على مقاطع صوتية تسهل لفظها وكذلك مطابقة لكل كلمة عبرية ومعناها بالغة الإنجليزية المبسطة  ..

أتمنى الفائدة لجميع المتابعين والمهتمين وأوقات مباركة مع صلاتنا العبرية  .....*


========================​
*אָבִינוּ שֶׁבַּשָּׁמַיִם יִתְקַדַּשׁ שְׁמֶ​**Avinu shebashamayim, yitkadesh shimkha.​*
*Our Father who art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.​*



*--------------------------------------​*
*תָּבא מַלְכוּתֶ יֵעָשֶׂה רְצוֹנְ בָּאָרֶץ כַּאֲשֶׁר נַעֲשָׂה בַשָּׁמָיִם​**Tavo malkhutekha ye'aseh r'tzonekha ba'aretz
ka'asher na'asah vashamayim.​*
*Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven.​*




*---------------------------------------​*
*תֶּן־לָנוּ הַיּוֹם לֶחֶם חֻקֵּנוּ​*
*Ten-lanu haiyom lechem chukeinu.​*
*Give us this day our daily bread.​*


----------



## Maya (26 مارس 2007)

*וּסְלַח־לָנוּ אֶת־אַשְׁמָתֵנוּ כַּאֲשֶׁר סֹלְחִים אֲנַחְנוּ לַאֲשֶׁר אָשְׁמוּ לָנוּ ​​*
*u'selach-lanu et-ashmateinu ka'asher
 solechim anachnu la'asher ashmu lanu.​*
*And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors.​*



*-----------------------------------​*
*וְאַל־תְּבִיאֵנוּ לִידֵי מַסָּה כִּי אִם־הַצִּילֵנוּ מִן־הָרָע​**Ve'al-tevieinu lidei massah, ki im-hatsileinu min-hara.​*
*And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.​* 




*------------------------------------​*
*כִּי לְ הַמַּמְלָכָה וְהַגְּבוּרָה וְהַתִּפְאֶרֶת לְעוֹלְמֵי עוֹלָמִים . אָמֵן​**Ki lekha ha-mamlakha vehagevurah veha-tiferet 
l'olemei olamim.Amen​*
*For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory,
 for ever.Amen*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 مارس 2007)

*فكره رائعه يا مايا 
بجد انا استفدت اوى منها
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Maya (11 أبريل 2007)

*المسيح قام ... حقاً قام*

*بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد أخصص هذا المشاركة لتقديم عبارة عبرية متعلقة بالعيد بل أهم جزء من عيد القيامة وهي عبارة ( المسيح قام .. حقاً قام ) ....*

*המשיח קם , באמת הוּא קם​*
*haMashiach qam , Be-emet hoo qam​*

*המשיח = haMashiach  = المسيح 

קם = qam  أو qom  = قام 

באמת =  Be-emet = حقاً 

הוּא = hoo = هو 

ch  = خ *


*ويمكن أن نحذف كلمة הוּא ( hoo ) فتبقى : *

*Ha-Mashiach qam …  Be-emet qam​*


----------



## Bino (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

ياااااااااااااه يا Maya أنا كنت قربت أنسى اللى ذاكرته بس ماشى
ربنا يباركك و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## alhor (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*



حقيقى موضوع جميل شكراً Maya

نرجو المزيد من قواعد اللغة

الرب يعوضك خيراً​


----------



## نور نور (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

هذا ملتقى ثقافي و علمي .
ألم تفهم معنى هذا ؟؟؟
( قلم حر ) .


----------



## نور نور (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*



نور نور قال:


> هذا ملتقى ثقافي و علمي .
> ألم تفهم معنى هذا ؟؟؟
> ( قلم حر ) .


 
سميه زي ما تسميه .
هل لو حاربت دوله مثلا ( مع أنه تشبيه خاطىء لكنه يلائم تفكيرك ) تمتنع عن دراسط لغتها ؟؟
هل تعلم أن مخطوطات العهد القديم بالعبريه ؟؟؟
هل الثقافه أصلا تحددها دوافع سياسيه أو دينيه ؟؟
كيف تفكر ؟؟؟
لو عندك سؤال عن المسيحيه فلتكتبه في قسم الأسئله و الأجوبه !
لا مكان هنا للحوار الديني .
( قلم حر ) .


----------



## جرس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

شكرا على اللغة الجميلة النتى علمتهانا


----------



## قلم حر (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

يبدو أن الجهل يسيطر على عقول البعض !
حتى موضوع تعليمي ....بيتحاورو فيه بجهل !
ربنا يفتح بصيرتك .
حبيت تتعلم .....أهلا بيك .
ما حبيتش .....ألله معك .....خد الباب وراك .


----------



## نور نور (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*



قلم حر قال:


> يبدو أن الجهل يسيطر على عقول البعض !
> حتى موضوع تعليمي ....بيتحاورو فيه بجهل !
> ربنا يفتح بصيرتك .
> حبيت تتعلم .....أهلا بيك .
> ما حبيتش .....ألله معك .....خد الباب وراك .



ما بعرف جد مين فينا الي قافل بصيرته 
الله يهديك


----------



## الوعد الصادق (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

مساء الخيرات اختي الكريمه " مايا"
مشكوره علي الدروس القيمه والتي كانت سبب في مشاركتي بالمنتدي رغم اني مسلم وذلك لاتعلم من اللغه العبرية
السؤال 
الان انا اصبحت ولله الحمد اعرف اقراء واكتب عبري ولكن المشكله الاستماع وكمية الكلمات
فاتمني ان تنصحيني ماذا افعل
هل يوجد قاموس هل احضر مقاله مثلا واكتبها لحضرتك واحاول اترجمها معك
هل لديكي اي اقتراح اختي الكريمه؟ هل حضرتك تحددي موعد علي الايميلات وندخل جميع الاعضاء لنتحدث ونستمع
يعني بما تنصحيني للمرحله القادمة


----------



## الوعد الصادق (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*



night-slayer قال:


> -طبعا تشكري يا مايا على الموضوع لاكن احنا شو خصنا باليهود نتعلم لغتهم!!! انا من ناحيتي بعرفها وبستعملها لاني من سكان اسرائيل بسس شو بدها تنفع غيرنا ...




بارك الله فيك اخي
انا بصفتي مسلم اري باهميتها كالاتي " يقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه واله وسلم " بيوم قال لزيد بن ثابت قال له اذهب يا زيد فتعلم لغة اليهود فاني لا اامن مكرهم ومن ثم قال " من تعلم لغة قوم امن مكرهم"
ولزيادة المعلومه بالفعل ذهب زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه وتعلمها خلال 11 يوم فقط


----------



## newman_with_jesus (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

الاخت مايا سلام ونعمة 
ان كان لديك موقع ممكن اجيب منه ايات من الكتاب المقدس بالعبري ساكون شاكر ليكي 
الرب معكي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

*
الأنجيل



لينك الانجيل بالعبريه ومترجم بألانجليزيه​*


----------



## timon20080 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

شكرا و ياريت المزيد من الدروس


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

اين اهفا امتيت بلي نشكاه سرفتيت 


تحياتي


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

انا اتكلم عبري متل البلبل  لاني اعيش بجو يهودي ولغة عبرية تعلمتها منذ كان عمري 13 سنة تعلمتها من الشارع ومن الحياة الاجتماعية وليس الكتب ولكني اتكلم ولا اعرف  القراءة والكتابة للأسف لكني هكذا عايش وكل يوم اقابل يهود واتلكم معهم لاني اعيش بينهم ولكني اظل فلسطيني بدمي وتاريخي وعقلي 



ارق التحيات والتهاني على هذا الابداع والتعليم  سلامات


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

*شكرا لمرورك واتمنى تفيدنا بمعرفتك​*


----------



## Maya (18 أغسطس 2007)

*Shabbat Shalom*

*سأل أحد الأخوة عن التحية والتهنئة  الخاصة بيوم السبت ( ها شابات) بالعبرية وهل تختلف عن بقية التحيات والتهاني  مثل صباح الخير أو مساء  الخير أو سنة سعيدة ؟

في يوم السبت لا نستخدم تعبير " Shabbat Tov "  كما قد يظن البعض و كما هي الحال بالنسبة لأغلب التحيات بالعبرية لكن نستخدم تعبير خاص بحكم الطبيعة الدينية ليوم شابات حيث يقال :

" שבת שלום "​Shabbat Shalom​
ولا يقال في هذا اليوم تعبير ( Yom Tov   )  والذي يعني : أتمنى لك يوماً سعيداً ومبارك والذي يمكن ان يستخدم في مختلف أيام الأسبوع ويستخدم أيضاً في الأعياد والمناسبات  لكن يوم السبت له خصوصيته ..

و عبارة  " Shabbat Shalom "  بالعبرية التوراتية تعنى : " ليكن سلام الرب معك في هذا السبت المبارك " .

حيث أن كلمة شالوم هنا تأخذ معنى روحي أكثر من معنى مرحباً أو هاي ...

وبما أن يوم شابات هو يوم الراحة وآخر أيام الأسبوع واستعداد لأسبوع جديد نستخدم عبارة :

Shabbat shalom v'shavua tov​
والتي تأخذ معنى : أتمنى لك يوم شابات مليء بالسلام والنعمة وأسبوع خير و بركة ..*


----------



## meraaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

*موضوع رائع بجد ياجيرل ربنا يعوض تعبك انتى ومايا 
بس ادينى اهو لسه ببتدى احفظ الحروف بس مستصعباها اوى..اعمل ايه؟
انا نفسى اوى اوصل لدرجه انى اعرف اقرا العبرى مثلا فى التسبحه عاوزة لما ابص على الحروف العبرى اعرف اقراها 
عندى استفسار عاوزة اسال عليه ..وانا صغيرة اتعلمت حاجه اسمها الفا- بيتا - جاما ومش فاكرة الباقى بصراحه..عاوزة اعرف دى ايه حروف ولا ايه بالظبط فى اللغه العبريه.
ربنا معاكم ويحرسكم يااااااارب*​


----------



## meraaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

* سورى ياجيرل انا لسه مكتشفه انى فى فرق بين العبرى والقبطى بعد ماكتبت المشاركه اللى فاتت على طول 
معلش ..بس بجد موضوع جااااامد وربنا يعوضكم  وياريت لو فى تعليم قبطى تقولولى*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

*مرسيي ليكى يا مايا
ايوه يا ميرا ده مش قبطى
والموضوع سهل
بس لقواعد القراية حركات  وشده ونبر وحاجات كده
خديهم واحده واحده لانهم صاعبين فى البدايه 
واهم حاجه ادخلى السايت واقريى منه هيفيدك اكتر*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

*كورس عبرى كامل للمبتدئين

اضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## nadda (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائععععععععععععع[/font][/size][/color][/color]


----------



## الســـiboـاحر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية*

###############
يمنع التطرق للسياسه لأي سبب هنا .
حرر بواسطة : قلم حر .
###############


----------



## Maya (14 فبراير 2008)

*" أحبك " كيف تقال باللغة العبرية ؟*




*بمناسبة يوم الحب " valentine's day " ومن خلال موضوع تعليم العبرية أتوقف مع العبارة الأشهر في هذا اليوم  : أنا أحبك (  I love you ) في اللغة العبرية واختلاف لفظها حسب طبيعة من يستخدمها ( مذكر ، مؤنث ، جمع ..... ) 

وطبعاً استخدام هذه العبارة لا يقتصر على الحديث بين المحبين بل تستخدم في الحديث العادي بين الأصدقاء وبين الأهل و الأقارب و غير ذلك  ....

وسأستخدم كلمتي - شاب و فتاة -  للدلالة على المذكر والمؤنث ....*




*من شاب إلى فتاة يقال ....

אני אוהב אותך

Ani Ohev Otach

أني أوهيف أوتاخ

-----------------------

من فتاة إلى شاب يقال ....

אני אוהבת אותך

Ani Ohevet Otcha

أني أوهيفيت أوتخا 

-----------------------

من شاب إلى شاب آخر يقال ...

אני אוהב אותך

Ani Ohev Otcha

-----------------------

من فتاة إلى فتاة أخرى يقال....

אני אוהבת אותך

Ani Ohevet Otach

-----------------------

من شاب إلى مجموعة من الفتيات يقال 

אני אוהב אתכן 

Ani Ohev Etchen

-----------------------

من فتاة إلى مجموعة من الفتيات يقال ...

אני אוהבת אתכן 

Ani Ohevet Etchen

-----------------------

من شاب إلى مجموعة من الشباب يقال ..

אני אוהב אתכם

Ani Ohev Etchem​*


----------



## avamakary (3 أبريل 2012)

موضوع  جميل ربنا يبارك  الخدمة  كنت فعلا محتاج اتعلم عبري  وربنا بعتكم ليا


----------

